# Yo get them FAF tech kids here



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2012)

What the hell am I look at here?

I did something really dumb to my (C and I'm wondering if I can fix it.

I also can't get on MSN live


----------



## Lobar (May 9, 2012)

You can solve your problem at either of these links:

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
https://www.google.com/chrome


----------



## jayhusky (May 9, 2012)

Every time I've had a message like that one, its been down to a virus on the PC, So just putting it out there, you might want to run a thorough scan of your computer.

I've always had a hatred for IE due to its lagging and compatibility issues. (The list is just endless).

As Lobar suggested, download one of the above browsers and import your favourites, settings, passwords etc. 
They get updated a hell of a lot more often than IE does.

Also, you could run a system restore to say 3-5 days ago, it'll clean out any settings you may have changed without meaning to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2012)

What next?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2012)

Solution.


----------



## Elim Garak (May 9, 2012)

Run malwarebytes and combo fix if the other doesnt turn up shit


----------



## ArielMT (May 9, 2012)

Download Windows Defender Offline (formerly Microsoft Standalone Security Sweeper) and let it download and burn a CD image for you.

It's essentially a bootable Microsoft Security Essentials disk that'll scan your PC without having to boot into a potentially untrustworthy environment first.  Boot into that CD, update definitions, run a scan (quick or full), and don't boot back into your hard drive until it gives the all-clear.  Then run the other malware clean-up tools.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/what-is-windows-defender-offline


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2012)

Why is the AppData fated out like that?


----------



## Elim Garak (May 10, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why is the AppData fated out like that?


You really don't know what Hidden Folders are?


----------



## ArielMT (May 10, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why is the AppData fated out like that?



That's Windows Explorer telling you the folder has the Hidden attribute set.  That's perfectly normal and the way it should be.



Caroline Dax said:


> You really don't know what Hidden Folders are?



I'm surprised "Show hidden folders" would actually be set.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> You really don't know what Hidden Folders are?


Yes I do! 

I think _that _might be the problem.

EDIT: Also I got MSN live working again.


----------



## shteev (May 11, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> I think _that _might be the problem.
> 
> EDIT: Also I got MSN live working again.



The existance of AppData is certainly not your problem, as most applications store essential information there.

Try checking your advanced Firewall settings to see if Messenger and any other desired applications have exceptions. If they do, try deleting them and creating them again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2012)

Uhh, But my Messenger *is* working.


----------

